
U.S. predicts zero job growth for electrical engineers - madengr
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3017196/it-careers/u-s-predicts-zero-job-growth-for-electronics-engineers.html
======
hwstar
Unemployed and semi-retired EE here. This is going to get much worse before it
gets better. There's just too much low cost Electronics Engineering talent
available worldwide. The only way that this would change is if there's another
world war which bifurcates the talent base.

A possibility would be if the US goes to war with China or Russia. The US
defence industry would end up "drafting" all of the EE's forced into
retirement.

